# St Croix Avid Crankbait Rod



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Was wondering if anyone has one of the st. croix avid crankbait rods, im looking to purchase a crankbait rod and was wondering if that would be a good choice. Also would i lose a lot of sesitivity if i went with the premier model instead since its a little less expensive. Any help would be great. 

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

Is that the glass crankbait rod? I don't think you can go wrong with a ST. Croix, whether Premier, Avid or one of the more expensive lines.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

I like mine but after having a loomis crankin stick it just doesnt feel right. If you were any closer to me...Dayton or Athens then I'd let mine go for 75 bucks...It's almost brand new used it maybe 10 times or less. Great rods just not as great as the loomis crankin sticks.

Oh and edit mine isnt the glass I decided to pass on the glass cause the glass rods degrade a whole lot quicker.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Fish G3 said:


> Oh and edit mine isnt the glass I decided to pass on the glass cause the glass rods degrade a whole lot quicker.


What do you mean by this?


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Too much sunlight can degrade fiberglass. If you have it out on your deck alot during the day you'll notice over time it starts looking lighter. A glass rod may only last 5 or 6 seasons compared to graphite rods lasting 10 or more. I have a Browning heavy action flipping stick that I've had almost 15 years and it still gets a work out every year. I use a 7' graphite medium action for cranking and I also use strictly mono for the stretch. A medium action is lighter and has plenty of tip and with the stretch of mono, you'll get excellent hook up ratio and won't pull the bait out of the fishes mouth. I don't think the type of rod matters that much, it's more personal preferance. As far as feel goes, I think flipping sticks and spinning rods that you use for fineese fishing is much more important than for cranking. Also graphite gives me more backbone for ripping crankbaits when I fish weeds than fiberglass does. Just my personal preferances and opinions, something to think about.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I do not think that you are accurate in the assessment of the fiberglass "degrading". The coloration may fade and be UV sensitive, but the material does not weaken. Consider that the same glass (e-glass and s-glass) is used on cars, airplanes and boats. They don't go bad after 5 years.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

ChadPro67 said:


> Was wondering if anyone has one of the st. croix avid crankbait rods, im looking to purchase a crankbait rod and was wondering if that would be a good choice. Also would i lose a lot of sesitivity if i went with the premier model instead since its a little less expensive. Any help would be great.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chad


Hi Chad,

Here is a good review of the Avid:
http://www.tackletour.com/reviewscac66mhm.html

Here are a couple of options other than the Avid that are just as good or better, IMO:

http://www.tackletour.com/reviewlamiglas705.html (on sale at Cabela's)
http://www.tackletour.com/reviewluckycraft701mf.html (on sale at TW)

There are a lot of cranking rods reviewed at TT! 

My 2 cents - glass is preferred for cranking, and sensitivity is not so important. You don't want a dead stick, but a little less sensitivity is OK. I toss cranks with a Zillion CC on a 5 power rod for slow and deep cranking, and have a medium glass rod with a 7.1:1 ratio reel for burning shallow/medium cranks.

HTH!


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Take an e-glass rod and cut it in half and check the wall thickness, Thats the reason glass rods weaken quicker. The glass used in cars, boats and airplanes being a LOT heavier is why they last a lot longer. Glass rods will degrade quicker which is why St. Croix and other high end rod makers use a glass-graphite mix in their cranking rods.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm not going to make this into a flame war, but attributing e-glass failure under UV conditions to thin walls is illogical. Either a material is susceptible to UV or it is not, regardless of thickness.

Can you show me data that this is true?

If a rod maker makes a combined bank with glass and graphite, why doesn't the glass in that rod "degrade" too? A lot of "high-end" rod makers make pure glass rods (G-Loomis, Lamiglas, St. Croix, Megabasss, Evergreen, Falcon...just to name a few).

Methinks you tell an old wives tale.


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks tokugawa for the recomendation i really appreciate it! I didnt realize all the different options that are out there.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I hope you find the one that is right for you! I hear good thing about the Dobyns 705CB too...so many options...


----------

